# Sadam Hussein Sentenced to Death



## Ilumine (Nov 5, 2006)

Saddam Hussein sentenced to death by hanging - CNN.com

Quote:
*BAGHDAD, Iraq* (CNN) -- Saddam Hussein was sentenced Sunday to death by hanging for his role in a brutal crackdown nearly 25 years ago in Dujail -- the once obscure Iraqi town that is now a symbol of his regime's cruelty.
Also sentenced to death were Barzan Hassan, Saddam Hussein's half-brother and former head of the intelligence agency, and Awad Bandar, the former chief judge of the Revolutionary Court.

Bandar repeatedly screamed "Allahu Akhbar" -- God is great -- as he was being taken out of court.

Taha Yassin Ramadan, the former vice president of Iraq, was sentenced to life in prison.

"This is very clear, and I tell the people today that the verdict was predetermined and has nothing to do with court proceedings," Ramadan said.

Three other defendants were each sentenced three to 15 years in jail, and one was acquitted.

Mohammed Azzawi Ali, a former Dujail Baath Party official, was exonerated because, the court said, there was insufficient evidence against him.

The verdicts come nearly three years after U.S.-led forces plucked Hussein out of hiding and just a few days before U.S. midterm elections, with the Iraqi war at center stage.

The defendants filed into the courtroom to receive their sentences from a five-judge panel.

Defense attorney Ramsey Clark was also in court, but he was soon ousted by judges. The court asked Clark to leave, saying he had come here from America to mock the Iraqi people and this court.

The tribunal met in Baghdad to render verdicts for the co-defendants for their roles in a systematic attack on the Shiite town of Dujail after someone tried to assassinate Hussein during a visit on July 8, 1982.

The tribunal met amid heavy security and sweeping curfews in Baghdad and elsewhere, as authorities brace for violent reactions to the verdicts.

This chapter of the much-criticized trial, which began in October 2005, comes nearly three years after U.S.-led forces plucked Hussein out of hiding and a few days before U.S. midterm elections on November 7.

Each defendant found guiltycan appeal. The sentences of life imprisonment and death allow for an automatic appeal.

There is no limit on how long the appellate judges have to review the case file, but the statute states that a death sentence should be carried out within 30 days after all appeals are exhausted.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 5, 2006)

Death sentences can take decades to carry out because of all those ridiculous appeals. He'll die in jail and probably won't be executed, which doesn't give justice to those people that he slaughtered.


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 5, 2006)

There's a difference between justice and revenge. I dont see how you can kill anyone to teach them that killing is bad. I and lots of other people suffered during the gulf war, I lost some family members but I still don't think he should be sentenced to death.


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 5, 2006)

Even death isn't a harsh enough sentence for that X#@!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2006)

Justice or revenge, either way, he deserves it. We'll see what happens though... He might just end up rotting in jail...


----------



## echanting (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *butterflyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Even death isn't a harsh enough sentence for that X#@!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *butterflyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Even death isn't a harsh enough sentence for that X#@! yes indeed


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's a difference between justice and revenge. I dont see how you can kill anyone to teach them that killing is bad. I and lots of other people suffered during the gulf war, I lost some family members but I still don't think he should be sentenced to death. I agree


----------



## Saja (Nov 5, 2006)

He could rot in jail....or he could be "accidentaly killed". "accidents" happen more than we know, and if it happpens to that ***** i highly doubt there will be alot of investigation for it. As for a death penalty, i sometimes think that its an easy way out, and that torture is more effective. Rotting in a very very low grade prison can be torture, but a drain on tax payers.....so in the end, which is the lesser of two evils. Im still not sure on how I feel about it.


----------



## han (Nov 5, 2006)

two wrongs dont make a right and i belive god should be the judge and it's not up to ANY human to decide when we should die i belive though he will get his punishment because he is soooooo evil so like saja i too dont really know how i feel about it


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks for posting.

i'm not sure how i feel about it. as long as those people don't suffer under his rule anymore, i'm good with whatever they decide to do with that low-life.


----------



## Nox (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't believe in the death penalty. But I do believe you must answer for all the things you have done in full conscience... when his time for the final eternal smackdown comes...God help him!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Justice or revenge, either way, he deserves it. We'll see what happens though... He might just end up rotting in jail... true.


----------



## ivette (Nov 5, 2006)

noxious by proxy


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *butterflyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Even death isn't a harsh enough sentence for that X#@! I agree


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 5, 2006)

It's about time...


----------



## sproutwings (Nov 6, 2006)

It's about time. He should have gotten this setence a LONG time ago. I think I read he'll be hanged in a month. It's ridiculous...in the US...it takes dozens of YEARS... If they were executed months after their sentence, the crime rate would drop DRAMATICALLY.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 6, 2006)

makes me all warm and fuzzy thinking about it.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 6, 2006)

I was so happy when I saw this. Finally, justice is being done to a terrorist.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 6, 2006)

so when's the execution?


----------



## Barbette (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's a difference between justice and revenge. I dont see how you can kill anyone to teach them that killing is bad. I and lots of other people suffered during the gulf war, I lost some family members but I still don't think he should be sentenced to death. I agree and understand you, I oppose Capital punishment, if only because there are shockingly many mistakes made _and_ innocent's killed on perpose for off-reasons.
I also find the revenge issue, of people who just can't wait to see "the bad guy" murdered a very scary, obscene idea... I don't know why Americans are so keen on eye-for-an-eye. It does not solve anything, and paints a culture very much.

What makes it right to kill someone? EVER?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 6, 2006)

*reminder: if this thread gets outta hand with arguing back and forth (to the point where it gets nasty), it'll be closed, so please keep it clean!*

thank you


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I oppose Capital punishment, if only because there are shockingly many mistakes made _and_ innocent's killed on perpose for off-reasons.
I also find the revenge issue, of people who just can't wait to see "the bad guy" murdered a very scary, obscene idea... I don't know why Americans are so keen on eye-for-an-eye. It does not solve anything, and paints a culture very much.

What makes it right to kill someone? EVER?

Thats exactly how I feel. Like in John Grisham's new book, which is a true story, a guy was found innocent a few days before he was going to be executed. His life was over after he got off death row, he went insane. Although obviously, we KNOW Saddam killed people and was a terrorist, as long as he cant hurt people anymore, I am satisfied.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we KNOW Saddam killed people and was a terrorist, as long as he cant hurt people anymore, I am satisfied. Well said


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 7, 2006)

I personally don't think that kiling him would do justice at all. It would be instant gratification, but really, he deserves way more pain &amp; suffering.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 7, 2006)

I would rather see him die a slow death in jail. Seriously, I want this man to experience real pain.

I want him to insane from the pain.

Death is too good for him.


----------



## shesBANG (Nov 8, 2006)

While generally I might agree that killing is wrong...two wrongs don't make a right, yadda yadda. I, personally, would fear the man if he were allowed to live. And it seems to me that their laws differ from own own. Yes, he is automaticly made to appeal, and maybe this appeal will take a while, but just like this trial I don't see it taking the rest of his life. And assuming his appeal fails, he's only got thirty days. End of Story. Their law is more harsh then Americas.

Personally, I'm super excited the trial is finally over. I'm happy that one dictater will be gone. And I think the world will be a better place with him dead. I feel that people will no longer have to fear him, or the what-ifs. I think this is a good thing.


----------



## Saja (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would rather see him die a slow death in jail. Seriously, I want this man to experience real pain. I want him to insane from the pain.

Death is too good for him.

I feel the same way.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 29, 2006)

hmm u seem to have a point

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would rather see him die a slow death in jail. Seriously, I want this man to experience real pain. I want him to insane from the pain.

Death is too good for him.


----------



## butterflyblue (Dec 31, 2006)

Hanging is actually too good for him. I agree with Sprouwings, if we had that old fashioned barbaric way of execution, I bet people would think twice about going wrong.

It's funny to see that this kind of execution is still used. I know that in a lot of countries, they have firing squads also. Saudi Arabia has the lowest crime rates ever, because if you steal your hands are cut off, if you rape your castrated, not surgically either with machette. Scary..... what a world.


----------

